# Hopefully getting my pathology report tomorrow...



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomorrow will be 11 days since my operation. My dr told me to call him tomorrow to see if the patho report has come in. It is supposed to take a week, but with Thanksgiving being last week, I knew it would take longer. I just really hope it comes in tomorrow. I hate this waiting. Most of the time, I can just carry on like it's not looming over my head. But there are times when I really worry about it. Like now...when it's late and I have too much time to think. Maybe I better go watch more cartoons  I'll let y'all know what the results are, or if I have to wait longer.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Crossing fingers! But even if it is cancer, don't freak out. We knew mine was cancer before surgery and everything I've read says the prognosis after surgery is overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

animegeekmom said:


> Tomorrow will be 11 days since my operation. My dr told me to call him tomorrow to see if the patho report has come in. It is supposed to take a week, but with Thanksgiving being last week, I knew it would take longer. I just really hope it comes in tomorrow. I hate this waiting. Most of the time, I can just carry on like it's not looming over my head. But there are times when I really worry about it. Like now...when it's late and I have too much time to think. Maybe I better go watch more cartoons  I'll let y'all know what the results are, or if I have to wait longer.


We all know the feeling. I do hope you hear something today so that you can move forward here. We all need a game plan. Hope it is good news but if not, we are here for you either way!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Crossing fingers! But even if it is cancer, don't freak out. We knew mine was cancer before surgery and everything I've read says the prognosis after surgery is overwhelmingly positive.


Hi!!! i did get the pathology report...dr called about 1/2 an hour ago...and it was papilary. I'm gonna start a new thread about it.


----------

